# 67 gto frame replacement



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

I was debating on repairing my 67 GTO Convertible frame (chassis) but it had been butchered by the original owner. I am now looking for another frame in the usual places. How do I tell if it will be the correct frame for my car and not for a Chevy, Olds, Buick, etc? I am not going to remove the frame from the body until I have the new frame first. Also what should I pay for a clean boxed frame? :confused

Thanks
Jack


----------



## palosfv3 (Oct 27, 2009)

What is exactly wrong with the chassis ? Any pics of the damage ?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

xkeots said:


> I was debating on repairing my 67 GTO Convertible frame (chassis) but it had been butchered by the original owner. I am now looking for another frame in the usual places. How do I tell if it will be the correct frame for my car and not for a Chevy, Olds, Buick, etc? I am not going to remove the frame from the body until I have the new frame first. Also what should I pay for a clean boxed frame? :confused
> 
> Thanks
> Jack


Remember that convertible frames differ from post or coupe frames. Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aren't all 'A' body frames interchangeable? I would expect any `67 GM A-body convert frame would work.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Aren't all 'A' body frames interchangeable? I would expect any `67 GM A-body convert frame would work.


Chevelles are shorter behind the rear wheels. I don't know for sure about Buick and Olds. El Camino frames are the same length and are boxed too. If you can find someone without a computer, you MIGHT get one for several hundred. Anyone that knows what they have in a convertible frame gets big bucks. I've seen them as high as 3k for a bare frame...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Street Rod Garage cool chassis for 67 GTOs


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have a whole 65 el camino i will sell for $2500. the frame is the best part of it. is it really that much longer?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I went back and researched my info. The 64-67 BOP A body frames are all the same length. The 64-65 Chevelles are a couple inches shorter behind the rear wheels. A BOP frame can be shortened to work with those year Chevelles. As far as I can determine, all the El Camino frames were the same length over all but were longer in the wheel base than a convertible. They can be cut down to work but are NOT a bolt in option. IF he want's a "correct" frame for a 67, it is a one year only design because of the front crossmember. I can't find any info on whether ALL the A body frames were changed that year or just the Pontiac. There is a seller in TX that advertises on ebay with boxed frames. I couldn't find him tonight. ...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i know without a doubt the elcamino wheelbase is the same as a chevelle. i have a 4 door frame under my 64. we did all the work, not just told this by somebody. i know what you are talking about on the 67 crossmember. it is a minor difference but different just the same. i never thought about BOP being longer than chevelle. an elcamino is the same as chevelle station wagon(length and boxed) so that would be another option i guess.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i saw somebody on here mention a kit to box a regular frame.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jack, There is a guy in Texas who sells nice, straight, convertible frames. I can't find his card......If you contact Ronnie Brehm at [email protected], he will know the frame guy....Ronnie is a good freight shipper. I think a 67 vert frame is $2450, powdeccoated! Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Jack, There is a guy in Texas who sells nice, straight, convertible frames. I can't find his card......If you contact Ronnie Brehm at [email protected], he will know the frame guy....Ronnie is a good freight shipper. I think a 67 vert frame is $2450, powdeccoated! Eric


Sounds like the same one I can't remember.....:willy: Isn't old age fun


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like what Mitch said about finding someone without a computer. SO TRUE!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out e-bay item#220497707331


----------



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Aren't all 'A' body frames interchangeable? I would expect any `67 GM A-body convert frame would work.


No,
a 1967 GTO Convertible boxed frame is a one year only frame. Only for a GTO, Lemans.

Jack


----------

